# Anyone due May 2014?



## ece77

Hi ladies,

I found out last week that I'm pregnant but was so afraid I would jinx it and decided to wait until AF was due, which was today. So here I am no spotting, no wild cramps or such :happydance:. 

I must say I still am not confident and I'm sure I won't be, until I hold my rainbow in my arms.

So, I am looking for people who are due May 2014, to share our progress, symptoms, worries, scans, bumps and everything else that comes with being pregnant at 35+

A little about me: I'm Ece, from Turkey, 36. Last October I've married the love of my life (literally! we were together for 17 years). We started TTC in January and got pregnant right away. So imagine our surprise! 

Sadly we learnt at 7+5 scan that our baby did not develop past 6 weeks :cry:. I had to have a d&c and learnt 1 week later that it was a suspected partial molar pregnancy. 

My HCG took almost 10 weeks to reach negative and we waited 3 months after that to start TTC again. Well, I fell pregnant on first month again and scared as hell as I've learnt it the hard way that the important thing is not to get pregnant but stay pregnant!

So please do join and let's share our journey.
:hugs:


----------



## Havmercy

I'm 40 years old. We just tested positive last weekend. This is our 2nd BFP since our miscarriage this past June 2013. We have a one year old son.:baby: I'm hoping everything is going well, but I haven't contacted my obgyn yet. My doc's office doesn't do prenatal appointments before 8 weeks.:shrug: Good luck to you, and hope all continues to be good for you.


----------



## ece77

Hi Havmercy!

Congratulations on your BFP. Hope we both have sticky beans. I didn't contact my OB either and infact I'm looking for a new one since the previous is very far and I'm worried I can't reach him in cases of emergency. 

I've narrowed the list to a couple of names and I think I'll call one of them on Monday. I don't know when they will book an appointment but I guess it will be around 6-7 weeks.

So do you have any symptoms already? It seems I only have very mild nausea that comes and goes and my boobs are starting to get a little bigger if you examine very carefully ;). Other than those, the only proof to my pregnancy are my +HPTs :)


----------



## Havmercy

No major symptons yet except sleepy and starting to have to pee alot:loo:. I didn't have any morning sickness with our son. The worst sympton I had was nasal congestion in my 2nd trimester!! I hope I get to skip that one this time. I'm trying to be nonchalent about this pregnancy until we can see a doctor. I'm paranoid about miscarrying but I feel positive because I was already taking 800mg of folic acid.


----------



## Adelicia

Expecting mid May 2014. I have a 2.5yr old already and I'm just allowed in this forum as I turned 35 in June.


----------



## ece77

Adelicia - Hello & congratulations, both on your BFP and your birthday! I turned 36, in June too ;)

Havmercy - How are you? 

I had my first scan yesterday and the doctor eliminated the 2 things I feared most: complete molar and ectopic. There was only the gestational sac and a clear, round yolk sac. He said the GS measured 6 weeks which is not at all possible, since we even didn't have intercourse that early. We didn't see the heartbeat yet, but I can be at most 5+4 so I guess it can be early for that. He called in for another scan on Wednesday to see if the heart starts beating. But I think I'll wait until the other week to be sure, since I'll be around the 7 week mark then!


----------



## Adelicia

Fingers crossed for you ece77 XXX


----------



## smallhelen

Hello ece, Adelicia and Havmercy!

OK, I think it's time I actually put this in writing: I got my BFP last week! :happydance:
DH and I are both 38, and we have been TTC for our first for 11 months. And then last week it finally happened: two pink lines!!! So of course I had to do a few more, and over the next 9 days I got another 6 BFPs (just had to completely sure :haha:)
I went to see the doctor on Friday, and she's booked me another appointment in 4 weeks to get things moving with the midwife and scans (this is the UK, so you don't get beta tests or anything else unless you pay for them). 
I'm still in shock, and as my only symptoms are sore bbs (especially my nipples) and occasional bloating, I keep having to remind myself that I am very probably a little bit pregnant! Please let it be a sticky bean! [-o&lt;

I think I'm 5 weeks + 2 days, and EDD is 9 May 2014. Might think about a ticker in a few weeks, but not yet.

So nice to be here at last.


----------



## ece77

Welcome and congratulations Helen! 

I understand you trying to be cautious and continuously doing hpts, postponing tickers and such. Believe me I was there couple of weeks ago!

I had beta's because I was afraid my hpt's weren't getting darker as they should be! But it turned out they were rising quite a bit, which made me even more anxious because of the partial molar I had earlier this year!

I must admit I am going to a private hospital, since public healthcare is not best in here and I'm sure I'd want additional scans and so throughout my pregnancy.

Regarding symptoms, nausea started very recently and sometimes I really need to force myself to eat. It's not at its worst yet, I'm sure; but my stomach has always been sensitive and so I'm afraid of what might come next!

Also my nipples started to hurt couple of days ago, which is very new for me! I have never ever experinced breast/nipple pain in my life (before-during period, during previous pregnancy etc); so I'm taking it as a good sign!

My EDD seems to be May 8th according to my LMP, but I guess I O'd earlier and it may be around the 5th or so!

H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Alita

hello ladies 
I am due may 14 aswell , today is the first day i feel rather sick :wacko:
strange stomach, little nausea and everything seems smelly..

I miscarried last year so I am being extra cautious and paranoid , have a high risk job that requires flying , stress and night shifts so I am thinking of taking time off, unfortunately that means no money..so also stress!
I wish this 2 next months go faster !
Wishing you all a sticky!


----------



## ece77

Welcome and congrats Alita! 

I guess we all have some sort of history (mc or long time ttc) in this thread, so I'm sure everyone will sympathize with being extra-cautious! 

I haven't been very sick so far, but my stomach is also funny, and I totally understand you about everything being smelly! 

Hope you can arrange your job and finances! And H&H 9 months...


----------



## smallhelen

Welcome Alita.

I started feeling nauseous yesterday, and would have liked to stay in bed all day. Unfortunately I had to go to work, and at least I'm not actually vomiting!
Have booked a private scan for two weeks time (will have to wait at least another five weeks for my NHS one). Things are almost feeling real now, but am still going to wait to get a ticker!!!


----------



## Drsamyjohn

Hi Ladies!

I'm so happy for everyone! I got the BFP on Sept 5, just one cycle after D&C for blighted ovum. Also lost the two before that, all in 12 months. 

We THINK the due date is May 14, but cycles may be wacky from the D&C, so hard to tell. 

I am baffled by the lack of symptoms this time around....I've got sore nipples. THATS IT. Sooo unlike the previous pregnancies. But I've had two betas, 101 & 1279, doubling in 36 hours, so trying to hang on to that as a great sign. 

I've got an ultrasound booked for next Friday, I should be about 6 weeks, praying its not too early for heartbeat...

The doc agreed to weekly betas for peace of mind, but my hcg rose appropriately with the miscarriages too, right up until I lost them. 

So on a teeter totter, I want to hope so badly that this will work out, but I'm scared to death to hope because if it doesn't the pain will be unbearable. :wacko:

Anyhoo- Happy to be part of of this group, if y'all will have me. 

:hugs:
:dust:

Anyhoo-


----------



## ece77

Welcome and congrats Drsamyjohn!

Sorry for your recent losses, hope this will be one sticky bean for you ;). It seems symptoms can vary so much over different pregnancies, so do not let that bother you! Your hcg # sounds wonderful!

6 weeks seems like the corner stone. So it would be great if you do see the HB, but even if you don't, the little bean may be just a couple of days away from that flicker! So if you think your cycles may be wacky, I'd recommend a scan 1 week later, if you can manage to wait...

We all have been through loss/es so we'll keep each other sane in this thread I hope :)

H&H 9 months!


----------



## Havmercy

Sounds like all our pregnancies are the same.lol. We had a miscarriage @ 5 weeks June 2013. I estimated our due date for this pregnancy to be May 4, 2014. I only had one cycle after the miscarriage, so i'm basing my due date on that. I haven't had many symptoms either. I have only had a few spells of nausea when riding in my husband's truck. My nipples have started tingling, I'm super sleepy, and the cravings have started. I have to pee alot some days, but not as bad others. Since my job is demanding, my husband wants me to leave it, and be a stay at home mom to our 15 month old son. I really don't mind since I work rotating 12 hour shifts. I will probably try some type hobbies to keep me busy. Congratulations to everyone! Keep me posted on your progress. I need the encouragement.


----------



## fxforbabyb

Hi Ladies

H&H 9 months to all!!

I found out on Friday that i was finally pregnant with my first on my 37 birthday. went to the dr's yesterday to get blood work done to confirm, as i am in complete shock and it doesnt seem real yet.
Based on my LMP, my EDD is May 13.

just keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out.


----------



## fxforbabyb

forgot to ask.... how do you guys keep a postive attitude?
I'm so worried about something going wrong, probably doesnt help to read all the odds about miscarriage or the possibility of your child having issues etc...... its just so scary


----------



## ece77

Havmercy - It must be really difficult with a demanding job, even more so at our age! So I'd say go for it and be a stay at home mum! I'm planning to look after our baby at least a year, if everything goes ok!

fxforbabyb - Welcome and congrats! The greatest birthday present ever. FX everything will go smoothly. As for keeping a positive attitude, I'm no help! As I'm a nervous wreck all the time. But the saying goes: "take each day at a time"...

AFM - My symptoms are coming and going which makes me crazy! I finally had sore boobs (never had them before in my life) but now soreness seems to have subsided. Nausea also comes and goes. I almost find myself wishing for morning sickness :)

Oh and we had a scan last Friday which showed a healthy HB of 122 bpm. I'll go back next wednesday and praying everything will be fine...

When will your first scans be?


----------



## Havmercy

My first appointment is Sept. 23rd. I will be 8 weeks then. The offices here won't accept appointments before then. When we had our son last year we were seeing a fertility specialist. He saw us every 2 weeks until he released me to my regular obgyn. It's hard this time around because all I have to go on are symptoms. I'm almost wishing for morning sickness and sore boobs all the time as well just to keep feeling pregnant. I have gotten a little thicker around my waist and cravings are through the roof! I hate salt, but lately I can't get enough of salty foods,grits, chips, pickles, baked chicken, etc. I'm still trying to eat healthy though. I worried every trimester my last pregnancy, so I can't give any words of wisdom on not worrying. The only thing that kept me sane was pregnancy tickers. It helped to read what to expect everyday. Even now, I know we have that first trimester wetness down there, but I run to the bathroom every time I feel too wet checking to be sure I'm not losing this pregnancy. Oh and I almost forgot, (go figure) I've got mommy brain. I can't seem to remember small things especially if it's nap time!


----------



## fxforbabyb

The only symptoms I have are the occasional sore boobs, but that somes and goes. Also felt a little sick yesterday but that too went away. Maybe if I had more symptoms, I would actually feel pregnant. 

I'm waiting for my family doctor to get the blood work back and then I'll ring my ob/gyn and see when he wants to see me.


----------



## smallhelen

Hiya ladies :hi:

I've had quite enough of my symptoms already, and I've not even got to 7 weeks yet! My bbs are still achy, and I have now had 8 days of nausea - still no vomiting, but constant bleurgh is horrible. I just don't want to eat anything, although I am doing (DH presents me with dinner as I veg out on the sofa, bless him!)
Today I actually stopped feeling ick for about 2 hours, and started panicking. But then it came back, and I was relieved - strange!
The other thing is being tired. It's so hard getting up in the morning, and by lunchtime I need a nap.

Keep strong ladies, thinking of us all. :flower:


----------



## fxforbabyb

Happy Friday everyone!!!

Hope everyone is doing good today, just have a quick question.

Anyone else feeling a little wet down there but there's actually nothing happening?? It's so weird, am I the only one??


----------



## smallhelen

Fx - I do know what you mean about feeling wet. For the first couple of weeks I kept panicking and running to the toilet to check everything was ok. But now I have a bit more cm than usual, which I think is a usual symptom. So don't worry. :flower:


----------



## ece77

Havmercy - 2 days until your scan. You must be excited!

fxforbabyb - My symptoms come and go too! And they are very mild even when they "come". I hope I'm just lucky and the baby is doing fine. Regarding wetness, I had it with my first pregnancy and I read it was just increased cm and mucus plug building. I don't have it now, due to the progesterone suppositories I guess. But I know it's totally normal.

smallhelen - I know it's quite strange to say this, but I envy your symptoms ;)

Adelicia & Alita & Drsamyjohn - How are you?


----------



## Drsamyjohn

ece77 said:


> Havmercy - 2 days until your scan. You must be excited!
> 
> fxforbabyb - My symptoms come and go too! And they are very mild even when they "come". I hope I'm just lucky and the baby is doing fine. Regarding wetness, I had it with my first pregnancy and I read it was just increased cm and mucus plug building. I don't have it now, due to the progesterone suppositories I guess. But I know it's totally normal.
> 
> smallhelen - I know it's quite strange to say this, but I envy your symptoms ;)
> 
> Adelicia & Alita & Drsamyjohn - How are you?

Hey ladies! Good morning...I'm up for work ugh. I've had lots of cm too, comes and goes-I just recently stopped running to check for blood...I'm still pretty much symptomless. Even the sore nipples went away. Doc says hopefully I'm just lucky  I went Friday for an ultrasound and I was measuring only 5w5d... Thought I was 6+3. They found a yolk sac and that's it. Doc and tech say it could be ok. I get Fridays beta numbers today and will do bloods again Wednesday. I don't have a repeat ultrasound until Friday after next. Ugh. Just trying to stay positive....

Any updates from you ladies? Hope all is well!

Amy


----------



## shinyshoes

Can I join you ladies? As of today I'm 7 & 1/2 weeks and the last two weeks have been awful with feeling sick so sick and tired - it's been really hard at work as I've recently had a promotion and am in the middle of recruiting extra staff. 

Due to some quite a bit of bleeding I had a scan today and all was well and I got to see my baby (gosh that still sounds strange and terrifying to me) on the monitor. Was offered another scan in two weeks which I took.

I'm 39 and this will be my first, it's the third for my DH who is 49. Suddenly feeling very ancient.


----------



## MonyMony

congrats Shinyshoes! Also feeling ancient because I have two older kids and I'm starting all over (this was planned)...and I'm so, so tired. I know it's just the hormones but I keep imagining it must be age.

But oh, the first trimester misery! I can barely drag myself to work in the mornings, and have decided I'm just not going in tomorrow. Have been nauseous, exhausted to the point of crying, and dealing with migraines every day for the past two weeks. I've totally gotten over the worry, and so I don't wish for symptoms anymore. U/s and strong heartbeat at 7 weeks went a long way towards reassurance. Also, realization that there's nothing short of those vitamins that I can do that will have any effect. And, of course, even the vitamins make me sick...


----------



## BigLegEmma

Due May 2nd by first scan measurements, but internet due date calculators put me at April 28, so...and yes, everything makes me feel sick.


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,

Welcome & congrats to the new ladies. Wish you a H&H 9 months!

Havmercy - How did your scan go?

Drsamyjohn - Try not to worry over an early us. Everything is soooo small at this stage that measuring errors are quite possible. We only could see the gestational sac and yolk sac at 5+4 but a week later saw & heard a good HB. What about your HCG?

shinyshoes & MonyMony - Don't feel ancient dears! We may say we are a little more mature ;)

BigLegEmma - Sorry you're feeling so sick :(

AFM - I had a scan this morning. The LO is fine and measuring 2 days ahead. S/he has a HR of 173 BPM. I'm so incredibly happy.


----------



## fxforbabyb

thats great news about the scan :happydance:


----------



## Fairydust22

hiya ladies can I join please im due on the 27th may im 35 pregnant with my 
6th baby I had a mc last month so im really hoping I see this pregnancy through :flower:


----------



## BigLegEmma

Congrats to all the mums to be :)


----------



## smallhelen

Had my first scan today, and it was amazing. :happydance: Everything was fine, and size is perfect. Saw the heartbeat too. It makes it all feel real. DH came too, and was so smiley! Because this was an early scan (NHS one is another 4 weeks away), I had to pay, but it was worth every penny.
And now I feel happy enough to add my ticker - so we have a raspberry!!


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats to ece77 and smallhelen on your positive scans!

Just when the ms wanes and I think, okay, maybe it's finally getting better...it gets worse again. I feel like I must be an awful chore for my husband, always needing cheering up!


----------



## Willo

Hello, I am cautiously pregnant and my edd is may 31st. I am 35, my dh is 50. We have 3 kids already. I've also had 2 losses, which is why there is no ticker just yet. I will be getting a scan on October 18th. Till then I'm just worrying about the lack of symptoms.


----------



## viccat

I think I am due 27th May ...... but very cautious after one chemical already and (like you, Willo) have no symptoms!

I was really pleased to reach 6 weeks today, after a bit of spotting at the weekend. I'm really puzzled about the lack of symptoms though :wacko: I know morning sickness would be terrible, but there's a bit of me would feel better if I actually _felt _pregnant!

If all goes well, I'll be sneaking this baby in just before turning 40 :flower: although even typing that looks weird. I don't feel 40 :haha:


----------



## MonyMony

I definitely don't feel 38! In fact, I can just picture my mother and father's reactions when I tell them. Disbelief probably and then they'll secretly be happy it wasn't them (they were done before 30). My grandmother had her seventh child at 38. My aunt, their last daughter, complained about having ancient parents...I'm really hoping I can stay healthy and keep my energy up for this little one!

I am so jealous of the ladies without symptoms. I've never had a pg without every single one in the book, and then some.


----------



## ece77

Welcome & congrats to all the new mommas to be!

Sorry I've been away for some days. We lost DH's granny and I didn't have the time or wish to connect :(

Fairy - 6th! Wow! You must have a lovely household!

Helen - Great news about your raspberry ;)

Mony - My mother had my little brother at 39 so I'm sure it won't be no shock to her ;)

Willo - Such a long wait! Wish you lots of patience...

Viccat - I don't feel 36 at all either. After 30 I figured out they are just numbers!

We are all so funny! When we have symptoms we feel terrible, when we don't have them we feel terrified :)


----------



## KamIAm

Hi Ladies!!! :hi:

I am cautiously expecting my 6th lil miracle... :baby: I am 35, my OH is 48.. We have 4 living children (ages 18, 16, 11 & 10) and then we have our angel Emma that we lost 2.5 years ago at 19.5 weeks d/t my crap cervix... We wasn't really trying but slacked a lil on the preventing... So surprise!:winkwink:

My body doesn't do well pregnant, it takes a lot of work keeping me cooking... But I go see my OB this Friday for my first appointment! Excited about that! Needing a lil reassurance .. And then we'll be making out my game plan.. I will be traveling out of town to see a High Risk Doc to have a Transabdominal cerclage placed {close me up!} soon... Once I see him and have my surgery, then I'll feel more hopeful... 

As far as my symptoms... I'm just extremely exhausted, nasal congestion, more pee pee trips and headaches.... but no sickness! yay!

I"m cooking a May 7th Baby:flower:

*A super big congrats to all your momma's!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## MonyMony

Sorry to hear about your loss, ece77. Hope you're feeling okay. 

Congrats KamIam. Wow, you'll sure have a house full of helpers! Good luck with the procedure.


----------



## viccat

Wish me luck ladies - first GP appointment today! I am going to ask for an early scan to rule out ectopic ... fingers crossed the GP agrees to it. :flower:


----------



## ece77

Welcome Kam! It must be such stressful times for you. FX everything will go smoothly this time!

Viccat - Good luck for today. Hope you'll manage to get a scan!


----------



## viccat

GP was lovely. It's a big practice, so I don't normally see the same person twice, but this time I got the same lady who I discussed my chemical pregnancy with 4 months ago. She seemed genuinely pleased for me :flower:

And........ she booked me in for a scan at the early pregnancy centre next Thursday. Trying not to get over-excited before then, and they (hopefully) confirm this is viable :thumbup:


----------



## MonyMony

Good to hear you have the scan to look forward to. Understand the not wanting to getting overly excited, but keeping positive is also a good thing. HOpe all is well!


----------



## lovemyasics

Hi ladies, I'm late to the party but excited to be here. I'm Karin, 42 (ancient! LOL) and a single mom. A friend has been helping me TTC for about 2 years now, and I'm 9w4d with my 4th peanut. I lost the first three before 5 weeks gestation each, so I've been tiptoeing my way through this one. I'm due May 8th!

I've had a TON of bleeding with this pregnancy, spotting or outright flowing for 4 weeks straight starting at 4w3d. I used more pads since getting pregnant than I used this entire past YEAR with periods!! But repeated u/s's and dopplers have shown lil' peanut is all safe & snug in her cocoon, her heart just blazing away! :) The ER found I had a small subchorionic hemorrhage which appears to have completely resolved in the past week. (Finally!!)

This little miracle growing in my belly is 100% thanks to acupuncture. The fertility clinic told me last summer to give up on my pipe dream of having a child, that I was infertile due to not having any more good eggs. The acupuncturist said that wasn't true, and it was possible to still ripen good eggs with the proper "support," we just had to get my body systems healed and balanced. We worked for 9 straight months to heal my liver, kidneys/adrenals and spleen systems. My periods became easy-peasy about 4 months into treatment, not to mention the liver, thyroid & adrenal dysfunction that bloodwork has shown he reversed and resolved. :) And 8 months after starting, BOOM! Baby Impossible.:haha:

It is wonderful meeting you all and I hope that we all have sticky beans to share at the end. Bless you~


----------



## BigLegEmma

^ That's wonderful. I'm a big fan of natural/alternative health treatment. :)


----------



## MonyMony

Welcome Karin and so happy for you!

I saw an acupuncturist once, in my first pregnancy more than fifteen years ago, but never have since, though I've been considering again for various reasons. Thanks for the heartening story.

How scary about the bleeding, but I'm glad to hear it's resolved. Do you have any symptoms?

I've missed the whole last week of work due to ms and migraines and am just praying for the end in the next few weeks. I generally do feel better mid-second trimester, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Fairydust22

Hiya ladies how are we all feeling I'm 6 weeks pregnant I'm soooooo tired all day & night running after my 16 month old is fun too ha ha I have no other symptoms it's very strange not feeling sick


----------



## Sachis2112

I'd like in as well. I'm 37 and this will be my first, DH's second. He's also 37 and we'll both be 38 come delivery. We're planning for 2 but all he can talk about is how he'll be in his 50's when kiddo graduates high school. ;)


----------



## MonyMony

Welcome Sachis. Can't quite get over the numbers myself! But siblings are wonderful.


----------



## ece77

Viccat - Glad you'll have a scan soon!

lovemyasics - Welcome & congrats! You must have had lots of scares but I hope they've gone for good! H&H 9 months :)

Mony - Sorry you're feeling poorly. Hope you'll feel better soon!

Fairy - I am not "that" tired but still I can't imagine running after a toodler during pregnancy. It must be good not having other symptoms!

Sachis - I totally get you! We'll as well be 37 in May! Hope we'll have some energy left by the time s/he graduaates from university :rofl:

AFM - I have another scan tomorrow. I'm excited but also nervous :wacko:. I'll ask about screening tests as I'm around 10 weeks. Has any of you got them already?


----------



## Mumma boo

Hi ladies :) great to see so much baby love!
Id love to join ur thread. Im 36 with 6 kiddies ranging from 16 to 11 mnths old. And found out 2 days ago i am 8 weeks pregnant with TWINS! I had a IUD in so its a huge shock! 
Congrats to all and i hope u all get lost of rest and loves :)


----------



## MonyMony

That's amazing Mumma boo, congrats! I wished for twins because I wanted an even number of kids, but this is a singleton. And I'm so sick in pg that I'll never do this again! 

How is having kids of such diverse ages? That's my big question (and fear).


----------



## MonyMony

AFM - I have another scan tomorrow. I'm excited but also nervous :wacko:. I'll ask about screening tests as I'm around 10 weeks. Has any of you got them already?[/QUOTE]

Had the CVS test today at 11 weeks. It was more painful than I thought--they went in abdominally. So now in for the 2 week wait for results. They now have the T21 blood test, which is non-invasive but it will only give you a reduced chance of risk. If you get a false positive which happens in up to 10% of the time, you'll still have to get a CVS or amnio. But that does mean 90% of women can avoid a more invasive test. You should be deciding soon though what you want. Have you seen a genetic counselor yet?


----------



## Mumma boo

Hey MonyMony
It actually isnt that bad both my eldest 16 and 15 are both girls, they are great with their younger siblings. But it can get a bit hectic with all the differnt dramas going on at once. I have two boys 11 and 8.. They are more trouble than all my 4 girls haha :) 
Congrats on ur growing bubba


----------



## ece77

Mumma boo - Wow! Must be an amazing household! Congratulations on your twins!

Mony - Did you have the cvs because you had an elevated risk with the screening test? Or you wanted to have it anyway? My ob said if the risk comes low (don't know what low is yet) there is no need for a cvs or amnio; but I could have it for peace of mind. It really is mind boggling!

And no, we haven't seen a genetic counsellor. I believe it's not a standard procedure here?!


----------



## viccat

ece77 / MonyMony - how did your scans go?


AFM - My scan went well today ... kidney bean is in the womb (massive relief, as I was sent for an early scan due to ectopic risk) and is measuring 7+3 which is spot on :happydance: I even got to see the heart beat, which I had never understood the focus on, but *BAM!* suddenly I get it! :haha:

This is starting to seem real....


----------



## Fairydust22

Mumma boo said:


> Hi ladies :) great to see so much baby love!
> Id love to join ur thread. Im 36 with 6 kiddies ranging from 16 to 11 mnths old. And found out 2 days ago i am 8 weeks pregnant with TWINS! I had a IUD in so its a huge shock!
> Congrats to all and i hope u all get lost of rest and loves :)

Hiya mumma & welcome congratulations that's amazing pregnant with twins I have 5 kids I'm pregnant with number 6 I love having a houseful my eldest is 16 too :)


How are you ladies ? I'm ok I'm still tired and still no symptoms


----------



## MonyMony

ece77--I opted for cvs just because I wanted more certainty, and here if you are over 35 then you can have that test or amnio as a matter of course. The T21 tests costs $200 after insurance. It supposedly can give you rapid results in a day, called a FISH test, but mine didn't work properly, so I have to wait the full 10 days for result. The genetics counseling also seems fairly standard. I took a blood test for Cystic Fibrosis, Tay Sachs, and Muscular Dystrophy, which they said they now recommend for all women.


----------



## MonyMony

Viccat--nice to hear scan went well!

We got to see the little fig yesterday. Heartbeat was about 160, and all major parts seemed to be there. S/he was moving around quite a lot, it was funny.


----------



## ece77

Viccat - The scan went well, thanks for asking! The little bean started to look like a real baby and s/he was even moving. The OB didn't check the actual number but the HB looked and sounded great! In two weeks I'm going to have the double screening test and I'm praying everything will be OK. 
Glad your scan went well too...

Mony - Great news about your scan! Also, how does genetic counseling works? Do they take bloods or else?


----------



## MonyMony

The genetic counselor took a family history. She asked what closest relatives died of, and then she asked about any diseases that relatives had been born with. She made a diagram on a piece of paper and she said my husband's and my family history were pretty good because all genetic diseases were several steps removed. Then she said she could order a blood tests to check to see if I was a carrier or not. If any came back positive then my OH would need to be tested.

The second part of discussion was about the choices of tests available: afp, the materniT21, CVS, and amnio. She thoroughly went through details of procedures, the risk of each in terms of risk to fetus, costs, and then I choose what I wanted.


----------



## smallhelen

I am a rubbish forum member! :blush: I have been lurking , but too much staring at my phone makes me feel even more nauseous than usual, so I try to avoid it. Then again, everything makes me feel sick at the moment! I'm hoping that it will soon start to fade slightly, as after 5 weeks of feeling c**p and three weeks of actually vomiting, I am thoroughly fed up. I know it is a good thing (really!!!!), as it shows my hormones are still active, but I can't wait for it to finish.
I'm still waiting for the date of my NHS scan :coffee:, and I can't wait to hear the tiny heartbeat again.
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## ColofulMom

Congratulations on all of your pregnancies ladies :) Got my BFP last month came as a big surprised loll but im 8wks pregnant and im due May 29th . Hope it's not to late to join . Been looking for a thread like this :)


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats and welcome, ColorfulMom!

Sorry to hear, smallhelen. I'm on leave from my job, I've been feeling so terribly. Migraines, nausea, exhaustion are the worst. But, oh, there's bloating, dizziness, and backaches too. I can't believe there's two more trimesters to go...just trying to believe some of the symptoms will ease up.


----------



## ece77

Mony - Thank you for the explanation on genetic counseling. I'll ask my OB about that.

Helen - Sorry you're feeling so poorly. Hope it eases soon...

ColofulMom - Welcome & congrats! You're of course not late :). H&H 9 months...

AFM - Well, I've got a horrible flu and the only thing I do these days is sleep, sleep and more sleep. I wake up at meal times, try to swallow some pieces, then go back to sleep!!!

I'm so afraid to take any medication which makes it even more difficult. I drink warm milk with honey and linden tea. Hope they are helping!


----------



## Havmercy

ece77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Welcome & congrats to the new ladies. Wish you a H&H 9 months!
> 
> Havmercy - How did your scan go?
> 
> Drsamyjohn - Try not to worry over an early us. Everything is soooo small at this stage that measuring errors are quite possible. We only could see the gestational sac and yolk sac at 5+4 but a week later saw & heard a good HB. What about your HCG?
> 
> shinyshoes & MonyMony - Don't feel ancient dears! We may say we are a little more mature ;)
> 
> BigLegEmma - Sorry you're feeling so sick :(
> 
> AFM - I had a scan this morning. The LO is fine and measuring 2 days ahead. S/he has a HR of 173 BPM. I'm so incredibly happy.

Scan went very well. I was 8 weeks 1 day but baby was measuring 8 weeks 6 days. HR 167 bpm. We did the materniti21 test at 10 wks 3d, still waiting on results. I hope it's good and we can skip the amino this time.


----------



## Havmercy

lovemyasics said:


> Hi ladies, I'm late to the party but excited to be here. I'm Karin, 42 (ancient! LOL) and a single mom. A friend has been helping me TTC for about 2 years now, and I'm 9w4d with my 4th peanut. I lost the first three before 5 weeks gestation each, so I've been tiptoeing my way through this one. I'm due May 8th!
> 
> I've had a TON of bleeding with this pregnancy, spotting or outright flowing for 4 weeks straight starting at 4w3d. I used more pads since getting pregnant than I used this entire past YEAR with periods!! But repeated u/s's and dopplers have shown lil' peanut is all safe & snug in her cocoon, her heart just blazing away! :) The ER found I had a small subchorionic hemorrhage which appears to have completely resolved in the past week. (Finally!!)
> 
> This little miracle growing in my belly is 100% thanks to acupuncture. The fertility clinic told me last summer to give up on my pipe dream of having a child, that I was infertile due to not having any more good eggs. The acupuncturist said that wasn't true, and it was possible to still ripen good eggs with the proper "support," we just had to get my body systems healed and balanced. We worked for 9 straight months to heal my liver, kidneys/adrenals and spleen systems. My periods became easy-peasy about 4 months into treatment, not to mention the liver, thyroid & adrenal dysfunction that bloodwork has shown he reversed and resolved. :) And 8 months after starting, BOOM! Baby Impossible.:haha:
> 
> It is wonderful meeting you all and I hope that we all have sticky beans to share at the end. Bless you~

The exact same thing happened to me in 2011. Fertility doc told me I had DOR due to advanced maternal age and having my first child would be impossible without donor egg. It takes 90 days to make a good egg, I started acupuncture in July and by October we were pregnant naturally with our first. He is 16 months now. Here it is 2013 and we are pregnant naturally with number 2. I'm 40 years old. I swear by acupuncture versus a fertility clinic any day!


----------



## viccat

Hi there ColofulMom and lurking smallhelen :flower:

Havmercy - great news on the scan! It's comforting to see the bean looking good, isn't it? :thumbup:

AFM - I am 8+5 today and everything seems okay, although I'm still not experiencing much in the way of symptoms. :shrug: I'll be glad to get to my 12-13 week scan and see kidney bean again. O:)


----------



## MonyMony

Any news, Havmercy, on your T21? Anxiously waiting results of my CVS here...just want to be able to share the news a little more widely since I keep declining invitations. Only a handful of family know right now.

Symptoms still about the same--nausea, headaches, bloating/gas, sleeplessnes. Though just a bit less exhausted overall. 

How are others?


----------



## smallhelen

Hi ladies!
Hope you've had a nice weekend. :flower:

Finally got NHS scan done (there had been a problem with my referral from the GP, but we eventually got everything sorted out). Little bean was on top form - measured 3 days ahead, which seems fine. But then the midwife tried to get the nuchal measurement done, and bean was determined to face the wrong way! I had to go for a walk, and then she had to get another midwife to come in as well. Bean finally settled down to pose for the measurement (thank goodness), and then I had the blood test done too. Just have to wait for the result now. :coffee:
This was the third blood test I'd had done this week, as I went on Tuesday for antenatal screening, but I was too dehydrated, and they only got half the blood needed, so had to go back on Wednesday. I have a fine pair of bruises on my arms now!
Have told both families now, with interesting reactions, as we've been married for 15 years and always said we weren't going to have children. Just told them that everyone is allowed to change their minds!!
Hopefully this week will be nice and quiet, and the nausea will finally go away. I had started to feel better, but then it came back. At least I'm not vomiting every day any more. :happydance:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MonyMony

Hope all results come back just fine. Waited over two weeks for our CVS results and they are normal, luckily! We chose not to find out gender--going to try team yellow for the first time ever.

Wish I were feeling better. I do have more energy, but headaches are unceasing, and they bring about the nausea. My ob says that women typically feel better around 12/13 mark and 18/19 mark, so now I've set my sights on the second one for some relief.

We've started to tell wider circle of family and friends and of course people are happy and congratulatory, but they are also surprised as all assumed we were done with kids.


----------



## smallhelen

It's all gone quiet! How are we doing ladies? Anyone felt any movement yet? (I haven't.)


----------



## smallhelen

It's gone very quiet on here! How is everyone? 
Has anyone felt any movement yet? (I haven't, but am still only 16 weeks, so plenty of time yet).
Hope you're having a good weekend.


----------



## MonyMony

Hi smallhelen--not sure where everyone went! :shrug:

Feeling better in terms of headaches but still just so darn tired. Blah. 

We have our anatomy scan on Wednesday. Looking forward to that. Will try to stay team :yellow:!

Have felt a couple of small movements, but they were more like shifts in positions. Not any fluttering, which is what I usually feel first. Wonder if my placenta's in the way?

More updates, please!


----------



## viccat

Hi everyone, I am slightly in limbo after the combined screening showed up a greater than 1 in 5 risk baby has downs syndrome. :cry: Baby looked well, and the NT measurement was within normal range ..... but ..... my bloodwork had typical DS pattern (very high HCG and low papp-a).

I went for the CVS screening today, but unfortunately they couldn't do it, because of how my various body parts and baby were arranged. So we've got to wait another week and do the amnio next Friday 6th. The waiting is agony.


----------



## BigLegEmma

viccat said:


> Hi everyone, I am slightly in limbo after the combined screening showed up a greater than 1 in 5 risk baby has downs syndrome. :cry: Baby looked well, and the NT measurement was within normal range ..... but ..... my bloodwork had typical DS pattern (very high HCG and low papp-a).
> 
> I went for the CVS screening today, but unfortunately they couldn't do it, because of how my various body parts and baby were arranged. So we've got to wait another week and do the amnio next Friday 6th. The waiting is agony.

Aw I feel your pain. My 12-wk nuchal was fine, baby looks fine, but I came back high risk for my age range (1in 38). Decided against CVS or amnio as I don't want to risk pregnancy, but I underestimated how stressed I'd be ever since. Waiting for 20wk organ scan at beginning o December. I hope your results come back good x


----------



## MonyMony

Sorry to hear that viccat. The waiting is the worst. We waited three weeks for results of CVS because FISH results were inconclusive. I hope you're able to get the prelim results with the amnio quickly and it all turns out well. Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## viccat

MonyMony said:


> Sorry to hear that viccat. The waiting is the worst. We waited three weeks for results of CVS because FISH results were inconclusive. I hope you're able to get the prelim results with the amnio quickly and it all turns out well. Keep us posted. :hugs:

Oh my lord, I cannot imagine stretching this out for a further 3 weeks! You must have been in agony! :hugs: What were the results, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MonyMony

Sure. They came back normal. The FISH results showed that 30% of the cells were not so they couldn't tell us anything early. But the longer term culture is much more definitive and it didn't show any abnormalities. It just took ages, probably because they wanted to be sure since they had inconclusive results before. But usually the results are available in 2 weeks, so I'd advise you start following up by then if you haven't heard anything.

Then our 18 week anatomy scan also showed baby's measurements were all on track, so that also made us feel better.


----------



## smallhelen

Viccat - I know it's hard, but remember that the odds of 1 in 5 also mean that the chances of not having ds are 4 in 5.


----------



## BigLegEmma

smallhelen said:


> Viccat - I know it's hard, but remember that the odds of 1 in 5 also mean that the chances of not having ds are 4 in 5.

+1

An acquaintance of mine was given 1in6 odds and her baby is perfectly healthy.


----------



## viccat

Well my amnio result came back all clear yesterday! :happydance: The relief is just unbelievable. It's taking a while to re-adjust to the idea of regular pregnancy again.

In the meantime though, I'm on bedrest as I have been leaking amniotic fluid. It seems to be drying up though, so fingers crossed I can get back to normal again soon..... :thumbup:


----------



## morasmum

Viccat great news congratulations! phew, like you need that scare ...

Hi ladies, can I join? EDD May 16th, and looking for buddies


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats, Morasmum! How have you been doing so far?

So happy to hear your news Viccat...whew!! You have the right attitude about the bedrest. I hope it doesn't last.


----------



## viccat

Hello Morasmum and welcome :flower: It's lovely to have another 35+ er popping in May! My due date moved forward and I think it is 25th May now.



MonyMony said:


> So happy to hear your news Viccat...whew!! You have the right attitude about the bedrest. I hope it doesn't last.

Me too :winkwink: I've had two dry days now, so I'm looking good for returning to work after tomorrow. I'm climbing the walls, which doesn't bode well for the first few months with a newborn! :haha:


----------



## smallhelen

viccat - so glad to hear that your test results have put you mind at rest, and that your leaking has stopped. :flower:

Has anyone had their next scan yet? Are you going to find out what 'flavour' baby you're having or not? I wasn't that bothered, but DH wants to know, and the scan is next Wednesday. Mind you, little bean wasn't very helpful at the last scan, and kept turning the wrong way, so maybe we will find out, maybe we won't.


----------



## viccat

January 10th for our 20 week scan.

We could have known gender from the amniocentesis results, but decided it was all too fraught to focus on that. We will probably ask for the definitive result when we go for the 20 week scan :flower:

It's me that really wants to know - I think it will help me bond with the baby, and there's already enough excitement at the birth. I reckon I can bring OH around to finding out then :thumbup:


----------



## MonyMony

We didn't find out gender at our 18 week scan. OH wanted to know, but I said I wanted to be surprised as it's our last. 

Only now, it's a bit hard to buy things, and I didn't realize it would be harder to bond with baby. Also, we're having such trouble finding a boy name, so I wish I knew if all the trouble was even necessary!


----------



## morasmum

This is my second, so I am not the worried about the sex of the baby; I left the decision to DH. Our scan will be in a week's time, let's see what he chooses.

viccat, every baby is different, but when DS arrived I was sooooooooo tired those first few months that bed rest would have been heaven ... even regular showers would have been heaven :haha:

So rest now!

Thank you ladies for the welcome! :hugs:

I am massive, I already look like 20 months pregnant and I am not feeling the "energy perk" of the second term ... I wish I could nap ...


----------



## shinyshoes

Hi Ladies! 

Thought I'd check in, been lurking but not posting........

I have my 20 week scan next Thursday and I suddenly feel nervous about it. 12 week scan was fine, heard the heartbeat at 15 weeks, downs results came back really good (was expecting them to be high risk given my age) but I've not really felt anything much in the way of movement lately. I know it's still early especially for a first but I had thought I'd felt quite a bit of movement before......then again, maybe that was wind I don't know!!! 

Recently started telling people and then had a load of comments about not looking pregnant which also got me worried - I don't really have a bump yet, still in my regular clothes they're just a bit tighter. Wishing Thursday would hurry up so I know all is ok :wacko: and I can relax and enjoy Christmas etc.

So how is everyone?


----------



## BigLegEmma

shinyshoes said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Thought I'd check in, been lurking but not posting........
> 
> I have my 20 week scan next Thursday and I suddenly feel nervous about it. 12 week scan was fine, heard the heartbeat at 15 weeks, downs results came back really good (was expecting them to be high risk given my age) but I've not really felt anything much in the way of movement lately. I know it's still early especially for a first but I had thought I'd felt quite a bit of movement before......then again, maybe that was wind I don't know!!!
> 
> Recently started telling people and then had a load of comments about not looking pregnant which also got me worried - I don't really have a bump yet, still in my regular clothes they're just a bit tighter. Wishing Thursday would hurry up so I know all is ok :wacko: and I can relax and enjoy Christmas etc.
> 
> So how is everyone?

Don't worry, I was feeling the same way recently; everyone comments on how I'm hardly showing and after feeling baby earlier on, I haven't hardly felt her move the past couple of weeks. Yesterday's scan went well and when she was wriggling like crazy after I went away and drank a bottle of Coke to wake her up so they could get her into a better position, I couldn't feel a thing, so she must have found a position to hide from me in. I'm just wearing regular clothes, though I now wear a long sweater over my drainpipe leopard-print jeans as I'm unable to comfortably fasten the zipper :lol: You'll enjoy your scan :)


----------



## MonyMony

All I have to say is enjoy not showing ladies! With every pregnancy, you show earlier and earlier. I've felt really big for a few weeks now...boo...and haven't really gained so much weight. Just those stretchy muscles I guess. Can't imagine how big I'll be by the end!

Movement for me comes and goes. Much easier to feel when just lying down at night and everything is quiet.


----------



## smallhelen

I've been showing for a couple of weeks now, but I am quite small (only 5'1), and was a size 8-10 (UK) before pregnancy (ladies size 6-8 US). I've had to buy some new trousers and tops, especially for work.

Am feeling a little icky today, but that's probably because yesterday was very busy and chaotic (Christmas time usually is for musicians!!). Hopefully I will be back on form tomorrow. I can't wait until Tuesday - 20 weeks and half 'baked'! Can't believe we'll be halfway there. :)


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies!

Sorry I've been away but I wasn't getting updates from this thread and thought everyone abandoned it! Just came in for a quick check and whoops, lots of news!

Havmercy - Hope you had good results with your materniti21 test.

smallhelen - Almost half way! I can' believe it either!!!

shinyshoes- Welcome and congrats! I understand feeling movement depends on a lot of things. Every woman and every pregnancy is just unique. If it's your first, it may be later. And if you have an anterior placenta, it may even be much later :). So try not to worry and enjoy your scan on Thursday!

viccat - Glad the amnio results are good and you've stopped leaking!

morasmum - Welcome and congrats. I'm sure pregnancy must be hard with a 2 year old. Hope you'll get your energy back soon.

monymony - I respect those patient enough to stay team yellow! Good luck with that :)

AFM - We learnt 2 weeks ago that we're having a little girl. I'm on :cloud9:

And I think I may have felt the baby today. It was a regular/rhytmic thing. Made me wonder if she had the hiccups :)

We'll have the anatomy scan next Friday; and I'm both excited and nervous. Praying everything is ok...


----------



## proudparent88

I am due May 29th. :thumbup:


----------



## viccat

ece77 - Awwwww the idea of your little girl having hiccups is so cute. I haven't felt anything so far, but I guess I am later than most of you, plus this is my first and I'm not showing much yet.

Hi proudparent88, and welcome.... how is your pregnancy going? :flower:


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats proudparent! 

ece77 - congrats on team :pink: Must admit, I'm wavering. Tempted to call up my ob's office and ask. We had a CVS test done, so they know gender for sure. 

So happy to be at the halfway point. I feel I have a huge bump already, but others say it's smallish. Hard to know whether they are trying to be polite... I'm kind of stuck between actual maternity clothes and larger sizes right now. Still lucky to fit into my old coats though. So cold today! And icy.

Just a word of warning to other ladies: please be extra careful not to slip on the ice. I did in my last pregnancy and threw my hip joint out of whack. Such a pain to find a physical therapist that could actually (successfully) treat pregnant women!


----------



## smallhelen

Merry Christmas ladies. Have a happy and peaceful holiday season! xxx


----------



## morasmum

Merry Christmas girls! and enjoy receiving all those baby-related presents :winkwink:


----------



## viccat

Happy New Year everyone! 2014 is the year our children will be born! :flower: They will be Taurus or Gemini, and born in the year of the horse if you like to follow the Chinese calendar.

I'm feeling pretty good - except for some shooting pains in my right butt cheek! :haha: I've tracked down an Osteopath who is experienced treating people in pregnancy, so am hoping she can help sort me out. [The NHS not being really keen with the pro-active approach to niggly things. They would want me to be at the unable-to-walk point before taking action].

Just over a week to our 20 week scan, and I'm looking forward to taking my mum along who has never seen a scan before. Hopefully there will be no problems from the anomaly review. :thumbup:


----------



## MonyMony

Happy New Year all!! 

Sorry to hear about the pain, viccat. You do have to be pushy about getting some relief sometimes. I've got varicose veins for the first time and they are simply awful. I hate to think what I'll be like later when I'm already limping around now.

I took my mother to my 18 week scan. It was the first time she'd seen one too. Really quite special to have shared that with her, especially since she lives 2000 miles away and won't be able to visit when the baby comes because she'll be finishing out the school year. 

Hope everyone is well, getting rounder, but still not huge. IMO this is the best part, when the baby moves and it still doesn't hurt!


----------



## smallhelen

viccat said:


> Happy New Year everyone! 2014 is the year our children will be born! :flower:

viccat - Oh wow! This is a scary thought, but also fantastically exciting. I know what you mean about the NHS - slightly useless. The 20-week scan was quite exciting, just to see how big the little bean is getting.

Monymony - I am definitely feeling rounder! Getting kicked and prodded quite a bit, but it can't be felt from the outside yet.

Happy New Year to all! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ece77

Happy New Year ladies!...

Viccat - I also have the same kind of pain, also on the right side. I also had it pre-pregnancy if I walked for long so I'm trying not to do that. It seems to help but doesn't take away the pain 100%. Hope yours eases soon. And good luck with the anomaly scan, I'm sure your mom will love it. I don't think I can take mine to one, she is so emotional and will cry and cry and cry...

Mony - I'm sure rounder, but mostly around the curves: meaning belly, boobs and hips! Otherwise, still fitting into my pre-pregnancy jeans that I converted into maternity ones. And I can't complain as my flat chest (36A) turned into a 38B (a small step for humanity but a large leap for me :)); and my flat butt is more "plump" as DH phrases it :rofl:

proudparent - Hi & congrats!

All the other ladies - Hope you and your LO's are doing great!

AFM - Not much to report. I started feeling movements a little more regularly so that helps with my sanity. The anomaly scan was great. They said, they wouldn't advise an invasive test as everything seemed so normal and my nt screen was also good. The only concern could be my age; so if we wanted to be 100% sure, we could do that. We decided to think it over for a couple of days and during that time I had some minor spotting and decided against it. So hoping and praying everything will be fine...


----------



## smallhelen

Everything's gone a bit quiet again. How are you all doing? Are we still all recovering from the Christmas holiday? I already feel like it was months ago, and have started a chart of days- left-at-work-before-starting-maternity-leave (there are too many days on it!!!) :coffee:

Was so happy to make it to 24 weeks - it feels like a real milestone - and bean is kicking and punching away quite happily now, usually when I'm trying to get to sleep, or have a rest. DH hasn't felt it from the outside yet, but he has seen the remote jumping about when I rested it on my bump! We went to look at strollers, car seats and nursery furniture yesterday, which was a little bit overwhelming, but needed to be done. Will actually have to buy some stuff soon (when DH has painted the nursery......)

The only downsides at the moment are that my nausea is back (although less than during the first trimester, and I'm not really throwing up this time), and my back has started aching (had problems with it for years, so was expecting this).

Less than four months to go.......:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MonyMony

Unfortunately have a cold...and what a pain not to be able to take the usual meds! Just makes you extra miserable, sniff, sniff.

I've started physical therapy for some leg pain. They think my pelvis is out of alignment, so are hoping exercises will make walking a bit easier. It shouldn't be this bad yet! Exercises should help with the back pain too, I'm told. 

About once a week have started to have some nausea too, smallhelen, and a migraine, yuck. But I guess it just means hormones are at work again doing something--good, I hope!

I'd love to be getting ready with the baby stuff and prepping nursery, but need to get the house in order and my son moved down to the guest room first. Felt good to get some deep cleaning done for the house this past week. Now to do the rest slowly.

How is everyone doing regarding work? I find I can't concentrate very well. The sitting all day doesn't do my back any favors and the commute on the train is terrible. I just want to throw in the towel, but there's three more months to go. Possible to last??


----------



## shinyshoes

Hi all,

Seems a while since anyone posted here so how is everyone - how are the pregnancies going? For me I'm due on the 8th May and time seems to have started to speed up now. I've got four more weeks left at work and stop on the 17th April. For me that's weird as I've worked since 16 and I have now have a job I absolutely love - it's going to be hard to let it go for 6 - 9 months!! That said, of course I'm looking forward to my new job as a mum :happydance:

I think May is a great time to have a baby and I'm really looking forward to the summer ahead - hoping for good weather so I can get out and about.

Have most things now - buggy, furniture, clothes etc just a few bits to gather together which I'll do when I'm on maternity leave - will need to have things to keep me occupied as I'm not good at waiting about!

Pregnancy-wise all seems ok. Scans have all been good - had a 4D one at 30 weeks which was amazing (if not expensive!) got to see her face! Some days are more uncomfortable than others. I'm not massive which is good although at my measurements she is measuring as really big. She gets hiccups alot which is funny.

I do worry about 'B' day - how that will be and if everything will be okay with her - how are you guys preparing?

Would love to hear how everyone's doing!!


----------



## fxforbabyb

Glad to hear that everything is going well shinyshoes. I'm due 4 days after you and am stopping work on April 23rd, and I cannot wait till that day comes!!!! just have to make it till then lol.
I'm like you, have the big tickets things, just have to assemble a couple items this weekend and mostly will be done. As a FTM, am a little overwhelmed with all the info and opinions from people.

All I want is a healthy baby in 7 weeks and it'll all be worth it :happydance:


----------



## MonyMony

Nice to hear the updates. I'm so ready to be done with work, but I've always gone right up to my due date so having a hard time accepting I might not make it this time due to pelvic girdle pain and other issues. Have been cleaning my office and organizing files in case I have to leave suddenly.

Baby moves all the time and has much less room now. I'm petite so every movement is a big deal, and sometimes quite painful! Have BH every day. Started reading a book on hypnobirthing. I like the idea of a natural birth, but I just don't know if I'll manage without the epidural. I'm planning a VBAC, so I'll be okay if I can at least manage to avoid the c-section.

We're not ready at home at all yet, so we've really got to get moving. Still need crib (assembled our old one and found it was broken) and bassinet...not to mention some diaper supplies. And must do washing. Ergh. But at least room we're using for nursery is cleaned out. 

Has everyone settled on names?


----------



## smallhelen

Well hello ladies! I've been AWOL as well (mainly on the third trimester thread at the pregnancy forum), but it's nice to see how all us over-35s are doing. :thumbup:
I'm due on the 6th May, and am looking forward to stopping work next Friday (11th April), as that is the end of the current school term.

MonyMony - I know what you mean about the movements! I'm also petit, and each bum-wiggle or leg-stretch is really uncomfortable. We have a couple of names in mind, one each for a boy and a girl (we're still not completely sure which team we're on). But then my friends had their baby a month ago, and used the boy's name we were considering (we hadn't told anyone except our mums). Luckily, they seem to be using a shortened nickname version most of the time, which we don't want to do, so we could be ok using the same name.

fx - buying things can be sooooo stressful! We've got the big stuff, but even buying something like a mattress seems to take so much research. Never mind looking at nappies. :shrug:

shinyshoes - another hiccuping bean here! Usually once or twice a day. And it is strange to remember that all this preparation and planning will eventually mean that we have to actually give birth! We are going to childbirth classes, and when I can find some more time I will start doing my prenatal yoga again.

35 days (ish) to go ....... :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------

